# Great morning in the woods



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I could of shot 4 more greys, but wanted fox. 3 tree rats and a chicken.lol. Look at that "hen of the woods"


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Any warbles on them?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Where's the chicken? Didn't know there were any wild chickens. Maybe someone left the coop open.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Any warbles on them?


Nope


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

What a meal!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 278785
> 
> 
> What a meal!!


 Heck ya ! Looks wonderful.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

A good day indeed.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 278785
> 
> 
> What a meal!!


Looks goooooooood!


----------

